# Patterdale terrier



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Anyone here have any experience with the patterdale terrier? Im looking to get one and would love to hear from anyone on here who has had them as farm help or who has hunted them.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patterdale_Terrier


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Don't know a thing about them but it looks like a good breed :hmmm:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

obg12 said:


> Don't know a thing about them but it looks like a good breed :hmmm:


What i have learned about them makes me want one, really bad!


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

I like what I see except for this part,but you could get around this with a kennel 

*TemperamentEdit*

Patterdale Terrier puppies tend to be bold and confident beyond their capabilities. The Patterdale is known as a working terrier, rather than a show dog. Typical of terriers, whose work requires high energy and a strong drive to pursue prey, Patterdales are very energetic and can be difficult to socialise. Though also kept as pets, due to being bred for high-intensity work, they may tend towards being too energetic for a sedentary household life and run round like mad in the household. A Patterdale Terrier attacked and killed a three-week-old baby boy in Sunderland, England on 15 June 2015. The dog was subsequently destroyed.[1]


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

obg12 said:


> I like what I see except for this part,but you could get around this with a kennel
> 
> *TemperamentEdit*
> 
> Patterdale Terrier puppies tend to be bold and confident beyond their capabilities. The Patterdale is known as a working terrier, rather than a show dog. Typical of terriers, whose work requires high energy and a strong drive to pursue prey, Patterdales are very energetic and can be difficult to socialise. Though also kept as pets, due to being bred for high-intensity work, they may tend towards being too energetic for a sedentary household life and run round like mad in the household. A Patterdale Terrier attacked and killed a three-week-old baby boy in Sunderland, England on 15 June 2015. The dog was subsequently destroyed.[1]


That part sounds like they follow a scent single mindedly like a Beagle 
Beagles are nice dog as long as they are not running after some scent instead of coming when they are called, Having owned a Beagle, I suggest you check into the Patterdale's "wander lust"


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

As far as eating a baby maybe if they worked the dog and didn't let the baby use the dog as a teddy bear the baby would have been fine. Im not saying there are not bad dogs im just saying usually its the humans fault. I have an alano espanol female and a chow/golden retriever/Australian shepherd male now. They don't eat kids. Infact over the years i have had most of the "aggressive breeds". Been around hundreds of mean dogs because growing up we were an over flow and aggressive dog keepers fo:rofl:r our local human society. I've worked with dogs my whole life. I learned to read them rather well. In fact I've never been bitten. I have been snapped at but never bitten. I love it when people say that a dog tried to bite them when in fact it was just a warning. If a dog wants to bite you it will, they don't usually miss.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I am not familiar with that particular breed, but since you have a farm, it should have plenty of room to run around on to burn off some of that high energy. Family was concerned when we rescued our pit/lab pup. Said he would turn on us cause of the pit. Concerned about our Akita too. She will attack anyone coming around. We have no problem with either, including when grandbaby comes over or the neighbor kids come to help on our farm. Only problem we have with Akita is she doesnt like any other dogs except the other two we have that she grew up with. Its all in how the dogs are raised. Just my two cents. With you being familiar with dogs, I don't see any problem.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> I am not familiar with that particular breed, but since you have a farm, it should have plenty of room to run around on to burn off some of that high energy. Family was concerned when we rescued our pit/lab pup. Said he would turn on us cause of the pit. Concerned about our Akita too. She will attack anyone coming around. We have no problem with either, including when grandbaby comes over or the neighbor kids come to help on our farm. Only problem we have with Akita is she doesnt like any other dogs except the other two we have that she grew up with. Its all in how the dogs are raised. Just my two cents. With you being familiar with dogs, I don't see any problem.


Thank you!
Im one of those people who won't talk to a person who tells me pits are bad. I used to scream at them and give them a fear of irish redheads instead but the police expressed that wasn't a good plan. Now i just write them off and never speak to them again. People seem to love to put dogs in situations they shouldn't then they blame the dog..... I don't get it! I like akitas, they are very chow like and very intelligent. My chow mix is the same as your akita, no use for other dogs and i like that. Stray comes here and lui will light them up. Im just hoping to talk to someone who has worked or hunted the patterdale. Experience is always the best information. A dog that small that will go after a badger and win is one tuff pup!


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

There are breeds of dog that are more aggressive and others that are more laid back but dogs learn behavior from the time they are pups. If you raise a dog without introducing it to other people and other animals it will never learn to tolerate strangers or strange animals.
It is called socializing. If you want your dog to be trustworthy around people and pets you have to raise them that way. You have to be the ALPHA and you need to use dog rules in order to train them. They don't understand human rules or actions. A good example of this was an experience that I had with a woman I was dating and her terrier. She catered to her dog and was the only person the dog came in contact with until I arrived. The dog barked continuously when I was around. I was invited to dinner one night and the dog was begging for food. She would let the dog eat our dinner. After dinner we had some ice cream for desert. I quietly took my full bowl of ice cream and laid on the floor to eat it. the dog approached and began to growl at me. I grabbed the dog turning it on its back and pinned it to the floor with a hand over its throat. I bared my teeth and growled at it in a very low tone. When the dog relaxed i gave it a quick glance and then turned it loose. In dog speak I told the dog that I was its superior and I got to eat first. The dog went over against the wall and sat facing me while I vocally enjoyed my dessert. when I ate all but a couple tablespoons I got up, leaving the bowl on the floor and sat at the table with my astonished friend. She naturally thought I had injured her dog and wasn't sure it was safe to be alone with me. The dog got up and slowly approached my bowl , watching me. I turned away and the dog happily ate the rest of my dessert. In the months that followed that dog never once barked at me. It would do anything that I said without any issues. 
I have always had dogs and I love them enough to treat them like dogs. When you come home if your dogs are jumping on you then you are not the alpha in their minds. They do that jumping to scold you for leaving on your own. Your dog thinks it is in control and when you leave, on your own, it confuses the dog. A dog needs to know its place and it needs to be reminded often. I always have the dogs inside to feed them. They watch us eat first and then they get fed. I sometimes take their food away and pretend to eat some and drool in the dish. That teaches them that I rule and they pay attention when I speak to them. I always give them their food when I am done by leaving it on the floor and walking away. Dogs don't understand people so you have to understand dogs.


----------

